# What's the last thing you ate??



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

the title's pretty self explainitory.........

yes i'm ver boored.........

and a pancake!!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2005)

myself-made fish fillet and chips. and a ice-salad with lots of vinegar, I love vinegar.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2005)

Umm, beef stirfry.


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

Balti chicken, brindle bagi and vegetable rice


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2005)

Brindle bagi??


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

Steak I BBQd last night on the grill. It came out perfect and I ate the whole thing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Whoa Whoa WHOA............

WTF is a


> brindle bagi


???

Last thing I ate was Yo Mamma........ Actually it was Fresh Snapper Fillet with Garlic, Thyme and a shit load of Butter... Grilled on the BBQ.......

(We rule dont we Evan?)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

I had some cheese...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Figured as much...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

That sounds yummy too, Les! I used some Montreal Steak seasoning and some hickory smoke salt. With steak, I just like the dry seasoning. Anything wet takes away from the meat and seasoning. Just my opinion. 

Tonight, it's Carne Asada and Pollo Asada. I am already salivating. Yes, Les, it's good to be a BBQ master!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Its so easy... Get in the car, drive to the boat dock, get outta the car, walk to boat, pay 5 bucks, get 2 BIG ASS Red Snapper Filets...

I love living on the Gulf of Mexico!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2005)

hehe It's a little further for me to drive to go to the ocean and get it right off the boat, but that really is the way to do it. 

When I was at Keesler, we went to this place that looked like a fishing boat (I think it was called "the shrimp boat") and got a bucket of steamed shrimp for 5 bucks. It was HUGE and my room-mate and I couldn't finish it. It was on the road along the coast heading toward the mall.


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

Wildcat said:


> Brindle bagi??


Ocra done in a spicy sauce WC oops  sorry, wildcat


----------



## JCS (Jul 3, 2005)

A couple turkey sandwiches with some potato chips and french onion dip.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Just had a mint cornetto... 8)


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2005)

Iced Mocha I think .... ?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 3, 2005)

Pancakes and scrambled eggs with cheese, with a Sprite as refreshment.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Get rid of the eggs and you would have had a scrummy meal.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

wow, two of us had pancakes on the same day........

and garlic bread......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Im drinking a lemsip right now. My nose is more blocked up than a lego tower.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

Steak and eggs...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Just ate me some cajun boiled peanuts.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Not eating anything and I wont be till lunchtime tomorrow. Exception of toothpaste though...


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2005)

Vegemite on toast with a cup of tea.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Who the hell EATS toothpaste????????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

1 1/2 pound Porterhouse Steak with German potato salad.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

Ah, kartoffel salat...  Best meal I've ever had, nice Austrian waitress too...tuna and kartoffel salat, sat in Morgen harbour in Gran Canaria with local cool Tropical beer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes it is really good especially on a hot summer day like today was.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh, it was mid-summer Gran Canaria...IT WAS HOT!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

I might go to Gran Canaria later this summer if I do not go to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

Gran Canaria is a beautiful place, it's so diverse from the mountain tops to the lovely white beaches. The only problem there is the British tourists...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Ive been to Gran Canaria before.

I say the same thing about Malorca. There are so many Germans there it is like an unofficial state of Germany.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, you gits steal all the sun beds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Its true, fellow German tourists embarris me.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 3, 2005)

You shouldn't be, the British are the worst.


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2005)

Lindt Chocalate ! yeah babe' and a hot kiss from the Mrs.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Ive been to Mallorca many times.... Palma in particular... I spent my second honeymoon in the Dominican Republic, and had a blast... 

Bunch of Irish folk were there and made the difference.. We were the only Americans thank God...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 4, 2005)

Hot Chicken, Lettuce and Mayo sandwich with cheesy chips...


----------



## Medvedya (Jul 4, 2005)

Ever go on the preserved railway from Palma to a place in the North called Sollier? That's not only fun, but goes through nice cool tunnels!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

I just ate a salad actually.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2005)

almost 1kg of Chicken Schnitzel with a huge load of Pommes Frites 0,3l Czech Beer.

Adler, do you ever had Czech Potato Salad? It's a bit different from the German one, with peas, corn, apple lots of vinegar...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, it's 9:00 AM where I am and you have made me one hungry man! The Czech potato salad sounds pretty yummy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

3 chocolate bars


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

Battered Sausages and chips 8)


----------



## JCS (Jul 5, 2005)

Wimpies ("Sloppy Joes" to all you guys not from PA  ) and a couple burritos...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

uuummmmm, i dunno what the last thing i ate was but the last thing i drank was orange juice........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

Pickled Onion Monster Munch, Twix, Chocolate Mousse and Lemon Herbal Tea 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

i could go for a twix right now.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

Well I lied, it wasnt a twix. It was a Cheap-Asda_imitation-Twix, but still nice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 5, 2005)

actually i think we have some twixes in the drawer..........


----------



## Pisis (Jul 5, 2005)

Gyros a while back...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 5, 2005)

My t-shirt sleeve...yum


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2005)

beans and bangers about ten seconds ago in the mess room at work.


----------



## JCS (Jul 5, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Gyros a while back...



I only had those once, but they were great!

I could go for some right now 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Pisis said:


> almost 1kg of Chicken Schnitzel with a huge load of Pommes Frites 0,3l Czech Beer.
> 
> Adler, do you ever had Czech Potato Salad? It's a bit different from the German one, with peas, corn, apple lots of vinegar...



I think I may have had it once, not so sure though. 

The last thing I ate was a Ham, Cheese, and Mushroom Omelet.

I am having Schnitzel tonight, cant wait!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 6, 2005)

bangers, potato and bread and butter.........


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2005)

Scotch egg


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Chicken Nuggets and cheesy chips.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 6, 2005)

Beef Brisket with mashed potatoes and steamed vegetables.


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2005)

aka natural ! Bad boy bagel with tri-berry cream cheese...........Yuk !

the choc/bannana bread was outrageous


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Lemon herbal tea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Schnitzel with Brat Kartoffeln.


----------



## zerum (Jul 6, 2005)

Pizza


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Always good.


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2005)

SoBe fruit punch it is humid and sucky hot here after a short ride

go you mutha Go !!!! and if you crash again I'm going to............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Having a rough day?


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah it's not cool when the Mrs. notices it by email.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

That bad huh, damn!


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2005)

it isn't lookin good over the next three hrs....  I'm ready for an earful


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Well have fun. I am going to hear it tomorrow because I am not tired so I have not gone to bed and she has. So she will be mad at me tomorrow.


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2005)

take two glasses of strong hard German schnapps and call me in the morning....... Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz or maybe some rum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

I could actually go for a good schnapps but I better stay away from it with my pain meds for my surgary. Dont know how they will react with each other.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2005)

Im eating some Fritos, and a bowl of Spaghetti O's.........

And Im drinkin a Negra Modelo........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

Dinner of champions, Les? I am munching on some popcorn.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2005)

Not dinner... Snackin. gotta run tomorrow morning... Carb up. (and I love Spaghetti O's)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

I never developed a taste for them myself, but if it was that or MREs, hand me a bowl of the Os, my friend! 

Hey! When did you get a yellow card?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 7, 2005)

What yellow card?? Hehe...........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

Gee, my mistake. I musta had something in my eye. hehe


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 7, 2005)

Home-made stir fry and factory-made dim sims (with compliments of Maxis, Inc.)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

2 Grilled Brat Wurst with senf.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

I got introduced to Bratwurst in Milwaukee. There is a heavy German population there. What is senf?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

Mustard. I really like the German sharp kind.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 7, 2005)

Ah, okay. Where we used to live, there was a German deli that had awesome German subs and other stuff. My wife lived their sauerkraut. I'm not a big fan of the stuff, but their sausages were awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2005)

I used to hate Kraut but now I really enjoy it with Nurnberger Brats and Schuepfnudeln.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 7, 2005)

Bratwurst are yum!


Last thing I ate was a Vanilla Yoghurt


----------



## MikeMan (Jul 7, 2005)

Cameo Cream biscuts.


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

A fresh baked Bagel from the Liverpool st station 24hr bagel shop to my knowledge the Jewish family that run it have been there for 30 years, yummy stuff.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 8, 2005)

This is the last thing I ate (about 30 minutes ago) -


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

That brings back memories of my daughters first nappy change D


----------



## plan_D (Jul 8, 2005)

There was a lot of cheese! And it tasted so good...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 8, 2005)

Bacon eggs is nice 2. btw, did I tell nE of u guys that I'm going to Europe over the Xmas Hols?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 8, 2005)

Stay out of my country.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Trackend, you hit the nail on the head there. I was thinking it either looked like a baby nappy or someone had an involuntary personal protein spill!

Don't get me wrong, I like cheese as much as the next guy, but that was just a tad much.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 8, 2005)

Never too much, evan, never too much.


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2005)

Your not really CC in disguise are you D?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)

kebabs and chips


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> This is the last thing I ate (about 30 minutes ago) -



Wow...Yum!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 8, 2005)

A chicken pie!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

Some Crusty Rolls...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

MichaelHenley said:


> Bacon eggs is nice 2. btw, did I tell nE of u guys that I'm going to Europe over the Xmas Hols?



Where in Europe are you going?

And for the just ate....

Maultaschen with broth.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Mint Cornetto


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

A piece of Hungarian Cow Cheese.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

a packet o' crisps, right, who can guess the flavor??


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2005)

Salt and Vinegar?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Potato Flavour? 

Pickled Onion Crisps...MMMm...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

haha you're both wrong!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Seen as crisps are made from potato I fail to see how im wrong...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

hey you must have just edited that in!!

and as crisps are given flavourings, i fail to see how they have the taste of potato?? as they've given a completely different flavor??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

I edited in before you made your previous post...

If you suck a crisp for a while then it tastes of potato.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

yes but i do not suck every crisp before eating!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

If I knocked yer teeth out yer would


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

fair enough


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Ive outsmarted you, face it.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm taking no part in this gay banter...I ate a cheese and onion sandwhich.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

i'm currently eating a ham and lettice sandwich........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Whats lettice?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Something my wife made with pasta, mushrooms and parmesan. It was pretty good.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe it's a sort of edible lattice fence...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Galaxy Choc Ice. Mmmmm...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

hot dogs in burger buns.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Lemon Herbal Tea...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Nothing just drinking a mountain dew.


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2005)

Lemon herbal tea? dear oh dear. 
Char 2 sugars and no milk and strong enough to turn yer tonsils khaki


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Still have not eaten anything since my last meal....


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

Are you people freezing these drinks because if not - how the fuck are you eating them? 

I had a sausage, liver and bacon casserole.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh god that sounds horrible.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

What are you, some kind of veggie fag?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

No but the whole liver thing.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

Don't you lot eat liver?


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2005)

Liver. 
Adler, with bacon is great (that came out all wrong  I didn't mean Adler with bacon. I don't know it sounds an interesting dish  ) my favorite offal is stuffed hearts


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

That was an odd post, track. Well done. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Cookies with cheese... 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

a triple chocolate ice lolly.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Fatty batty... 


Cheese and Onion Crisps. I fancy a cheese, lettuce and cucumber roll though.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

Fatty batty? What the heck is that?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

I just made it up, I have no clue what it means


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Do you Southern Jessies still say "Batty"?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh sure, confuse the yanks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Do you Southern Jessies still say "Batty"?



I never say it, It just rhymed with Fatty so I cracked it out!  I have my own unique ways of insulting people.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

yeah batty is quite a commenly heard term at school, especailly with myles around........


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

There confusing there selves Evan especially Mrs Ghandi


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

A batty boy is a gay boy - but I thought that'd had ceased to exist. Obviously the Southern Jessies still use it - up here we're more advanced with the insults. Well not the majority of the population - they can't even speak properly. 

Although I did hear a scrot say something quite funny the other day when questioned. 

"What's your name?"

Scrot: "Scott"

"Scott, what?"

Scrot: "Scott-nothin' to do with you so fuck off!"

Say the Scott-nothin' quite quickly - it's better said but...yeah, I heard it so it was funny.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

It is Ghandi! And you can "Shhh" you're not even a Southern Jessie - you're just a frog.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yeah batty is quite a commenly heard term at school, especailly with myles around........



And "Youre sick in the head!"


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

I heard batty boy, poof, poofta tossed around when I was there. But I was in East Anglia, where the regional dialects are a bit different. The th sound was pronounce like an f sound, for example. It took a little getting used to.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes - those Southern Jessies don't know how to say "Th" - it's always "You fick or sum'it" or "I fink..." 

No, you don't "fink" - you "think"...well, you don't because you're from Britain.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah the th sound doesnt exist in my vocabulary, along with the the t sound. I dont say water, I say wa'er and daugh'er etc etc..


----------



## evangilder (Jul 12, 2005)

Yep. The funniest is when they call someone a "fief". "That fief nicked me lighter".


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, they're dicks down there - and most of them are dicks up here. Britain is just full of dicks - I'm moving...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

along with many other timeless classics, such as "you make me sick!"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Yeah, they're dicks down there - and most of them are dicks up here. Britain is just full of dicks - I'm moving...



Me too....To Italy. You can shout without getting funny looks.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

I love Britain but I hate the British - I think I should just move to New Zealand.


----------



## trackend (Jul 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It is Ghandi! And you can "Shhh" you're not even a Southern Jessie - you're just a frog.


Shut yer gob and go and train yer bleeding whippets yer northern monkey  
Merci Beaucoup

And where is bleeding oxford and cambridge not from your neck of the woods old son


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't make monkey's - I train 'em.   

'ow is it, darn saaf? You bin lakin' aart?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

I am eating, right now a cheese, cucumber, ham and Ardennes paté sandwhich! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Thats it. MUM, I want one!


Last thing I ate was a Yorkie.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

There would have been lettuce in there too but it all got eaten yesterday in the great tuna salad of 2005. 

In a few moments, I will be eating fish and chips.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Bad news - The Bread is frozen  No Sandwich for me tonight unless I have skanky Brown Bread.

Just had a Bowl of Cheerios to compensate


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

Ha-ha-ha! I'm waiting on my fish and chips now - then I'll be sorted in the food deparment for about 30 minutes.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Another hour until my tea  But until then I can 'feast' on this months Top Gear Magazine.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm informing some girl that she's a whore - and asking her to come out on Friday. She doesn't want to  - but, all is not lost...I'm quite persuasive when I want to be.

Aha...here's my fish and chips... 8)


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2005)

Well you are such a smooth talker PD
I'm suprised you didn't just drop your strides and say "get yer laughing gear round this girl"


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

I won't deny that I've said that before.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

sausages, beans, burger and potato waffles with cheese melted on top......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

Fishburger and fries.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I had a bowl of cereal about 2 hours ago, then 20 mins later had meatballs and rice and i followed it up with a Mint Cornetto. Sound bad? Then I went out and rode my bike like a bat out of hell for 20 mins or so. Im feeling it now


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm about to dig into a small microwaved pizza. It looks like a plate of vomit. Mmmmmm, scrumptious!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I hate them pizzas


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Bon appetite, NS. You make it sound so yummy!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

It wasn't bad. It certainly tasted a lot better than it looked.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

(Moments later, NS succumbed to the microwavedness)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

Wrong end.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Dont make me get a picture of that.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Please don't, CC!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

I should be feeling it in about a half-hour.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Ummm, can we keep this one on topic? What was the last thing you ate, not the last thing you crapped!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Normally you can tell what you last ate by what you last crapped, so it is on topic   I havent eaten anything since my bike ride, i dont feel too good


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Oy!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Ummm, can we keep this one on topic? What was the last thing you ate, not the last thing you crapped!


Hey, that's a great idea!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Last thing I ate was air. Im still eating it. Oop! I think there was a bug in that last batch


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2005)

Then I guess a bug is the last thing you ate!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

I wonder when he'll crap it out.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Im always crapping stuff out. Over 15000 craps on this site alone


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2005)

And each one stunk so bad I hadda pull my shirt over my nose....

I just ate some popcorn.... Gonna eat some Hebrew National Hot Dogs in alittle while for dinner.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

sausage butty..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

A sausage what? 

I had some Salt and Vinegar Crisps.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Butty - you tart, a sandwhich!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

an ice cream........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Butty - you tart, a sandwhich!



Never heard it before  Whats wrong with just calling it a sandwich then?


Tomato Soup


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

That's like saying "Why not just called a pound, a pound instead of quid?"


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 16, 2005)

> "Why not just called a pound, a pound instead of quid?"


And why dont u???? Pray tell........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Hell, if I know. Why do you lot say buck instead of dollar?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Less syllables, easier to say, so theres logic in it.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Since it's all slang - what's the point in any slang?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I had some Salt and Vinegar Crisps.




Those are farking delicious! Especially with a cola to help balance the tartness.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

pizza.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Cheese and Onion Crisps, Washed down with Lemon Herbal Tea..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

herbal tea


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Pasta and Bacon - washed down with Carlsberg


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> herbal tea



Damn right..


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

He's always drinking herbal tea - he must have said it on here about 5 times. Me...I never drink beer...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 16, 2005)

> Me...I never drink beer...
> _________________


Yea, and the Popes Jewish and craps in the woods...


----------



## Erich (Jul 16, 2005)

no he's Deutsch and he did crap in the woods during his days as a youth in the Wehrmacht  

last thing I ate...pizza, it was crap ! looking for something to wash it down


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Erm....beer!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

German beer! The best! 

...to many.


----------



## Erich (Jul 16, 2005)

Ayinger coming right up .....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

a what now??

chocolate muffin........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Salt unt Vinegar crisps.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

A Cherry Pop Tart.... Toasted of course..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

A nice crunchy green apple.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds so appetising...except I dont like apples


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2005)

Chicken, roast potatoes, cabbage, carrots and...apple and sage stuffing! With...you guessed it....BEER!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

ummm, a burger!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

Coconut Macaroon my wife just made.... MMMM still warm.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

That'll go straight to your ass.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

And oh what a tasty trip it is........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Glass of White Wine...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 17, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Salt unt Vinegar crisps.




Ya know, it's actually "und," it's only pronounced "unt." Just for your information....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

I know, but as t is the superior letter to d, I went for the t.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

my god i can't stand wine!!

gammon, chips and beans, followed by two large lumps of cheese and a choc ice...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

A Solero...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

i hate them!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

The French....


No, thats too easy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

> followed by two large lumps of cheese


I think Im gonna be sick.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

i like cheese


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Me too, but in smaller doses.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

well that's just the attitude i'd expect from you...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 17, 2005)

"Yea, I'd like 2 huge Globs of Cheese please, and a Frappacino to wash 'em down with..."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

that's the spirit!


----------



## Erich (Jul 17, 2005)

Choc-Cherry Blizzard on this a very hot day .... 106F, the sucka started melting in my lap as I drove out of D.Q.

E


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2005)

Ugh! 106?!?! WOw, I thought it was hot here!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 17, 2005)

Where do you guys live? Hell?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 18, 2005)

Four Strawberry Pop Tarts.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 18, 2005)

> Where do you guys live? Hell?


No, Hell is where those damn Tomato Farmers in Arkansas live....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Lmao...

106? Im baking when its 85!

Cheese...


----------



## trackend (Jul 18, 2005)

del monte ice lolly


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Ah that sounds good...so good in fact that im going to get the last Solero. Ha!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Ah that sounds good...so good in fact that im going to get the last Solero. Ha!


----------



## trackend (Jul 18, 2005)

your shivering on the key board CC you pressed the post key twice


----------



## Erich (Jul 18, 2005)

my cancer medicine......beat that !!

Gag  that stuff tastes like swallowing the ocean  

vomit icon please.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

trackend said:


> your shivering on the key board CC you pressed the post key twice



Yes 


Griddled Chicken and pasta followed by a Mint Cornetto


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

Coffee and a cigarette.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2005)

Are you _eating_ cigarettes now, NS?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

Well yeah. What else would I do with them? Smoke them or something? Pfffffff!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

I didnt think you were the kinda guy who would eat a fag..


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2005)

I was wondering if maybe all those hours under the water gave you some weird nicotine craving.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I didnt think you were the kinda guy who would eat a fag..


Cigarette, CC. CI-GAR-ETTE. 

We can smoke on the subs believe it or not. Well, most of the time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Fag.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah, you wish.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh hes right


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

Lidl's own verson of a cornetto lol......


----------



## toffigd (Jul 18, 2005)

a sandwich with tuna paste plus coffe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2005)

ummm, a packet of crisps......


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2005)

Full fry up two wads and a mug of char


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2005)

Sugar Puffs - and drinking Carlsberg. It's my breakfast! Despite the fact it's quarter to five.


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2005)

Lazy sod D


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2005)

Why, yes I am. Thank you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Hotdogs


----------



## Erich (Jul 19, 2005)

hot dogs in Deutschland ? hope you mean a Wurst and a good cold German bier ?

I had "burp", a Chimichunga and chips with Salsa


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

No my wife bought Hotdogs in the Commissary because she did not feel like cooking tonight and neither did I so I ate the hotdogs. It should have been a wurst and a beer. But I can not drink beer tonight or anything but water because I have my annual flight physical tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2005)

Last thing I ate was Ice Cream. Poor u DerAdlerIstGelandet but then it is all worthwhile in the end isn't it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah sure is. I will get drunk tomorrow night and eat steak to make up for it.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Chips and kebab meat after getting drunk last night. Funny thing is - I finally got home at 4 am and it's 9 am now...and I'm awake!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Cheese...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Enchiladas


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Spaghetti Bolognaise.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Always good stuff.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh yah, proper Italian stuff 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

My wife makes a killer Manicoti (not sure of spelling)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Whats that? Never heard of it before.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Its like these large type noodels with some kind of cream cheese and tomato sause and stuff it really is good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 20, 2005)

pizza.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

I think I am going to eat some choclate chip cookies real quickly and go to bed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

SOund good Adler! (The Manicoti...)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

It is very good.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 21, 2005)

pizza quatro formaggi 2x


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

My step-mom also makes Manicotti, Adler. She learned how from a Sicilian who could cook up anything and make it real tasty! That's some good eating there!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Nothing all day. That Spaghetti Bolognaise has given me the runs and vomiting.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 21, 2005)

cheddar cheese


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

I wondered where my left arm went.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

2x eclairs


----------



## Pisis (Jul 21, 2005)

2x pack ofsalty green olives
1 "head" of ice salad


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Lemon Herbal Tea


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

stop it with the herbal tea already!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

No, it makes me feel like a Slice of Merangue!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

merangue!! that's even worse!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

I didnt mean feel like eating some, i meant actually feel like one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

well you can be rest assured i won't be eating you


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Not even with some Lemon, Cheese and toenail clippings?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)

i'm currently eating a cornetto, well, a cheap copy of one lol.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

Im eat the Metallic silver paint off my arm. Mmmm, toxic...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

2 egg roles I ate light today because me and my wife are going out to a Greek Restaraunt today. Our favorite restaurant in town as a matter of fact.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

When I go to Spain ill be eating lots of English food. 


2x Toasted Cheese and ham sandwichs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Ham and Grilled Cheese sounds good right now. I am starving.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

I got my tea in a while but im still starving. Last thing I had was some Beef Crisps.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

No offense but I never got the flavours of your chips. You really have some wiered flavors.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

None taken. I think Marmite flavour, Branston and Pickle flavour and Tikka Masala favour take them a bit to far  (Even though they are delicious)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

What the hell is Tikka Masala?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

As in Chicken Tikka Masala.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

That doesn't help much.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

I think its a type of curry, but owing the fact ive never had one I dont know


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

Ah. So it's actually quite gross then.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

I like the flavour.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Its gross, what ever happend to salt and vinager or just plain old Dorittos.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Why havent people done fruit flavoured crisps?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Because that is gross.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Youre wright it is. Im just goig through a Lemon fetish at the moment


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

For some odd reason, I find that the words "lemon" and "fetish" don't go very well together.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

i hate all citrus/tropical fruit........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

You really do come from the South West dont you  I love Lemon. Mum even bought me some Lemon toothpaste...much better!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

CC said:


> You really do come from the South West dont you



and what's that supposed to mean...........


----------



## JCS (Jul 23, 2005)

Last thing I had was half a steak and cheese hoagie this morning and a turkey sandwhich and some ketchup chips for lunch right now....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

assorted biscuits.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Sweet and Sour chicken and noodles...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Kentucky Fried Chicken. Finger lickin' good!  
(and greasy as hell!  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

2 digestive biscuits...

Damn my mum will be mad if she finds out im still on this late


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

sausage sandwich............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 24, 2005)

French Toast Flavored Pop Tart...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2005)

That sounds different, Les. How are those?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

I'll have those in a minute... Anyone can guess what it is?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 24, 2005)

Kinda looks like what I left in the toilet bowl this morning.......


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2005)

EW!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

Haha, it's Chicken Breasts Schnitzels with Onion and Grill Spices - they were yummy as hell! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Kinda looks like what I left in the toilet bowl this morning.......


 Hmmm......processing...processing...processing...

 
Wait! You mean shit!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah, it was fucking greasy and I¨m feeling like doing a big one soon...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Sausages and chips. Sausages were chewy as hell


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

ham and lettice sandwiches..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Ham and lettuce?! Wheres the cheese and the cucumber and the mayo?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

i don't like mayo.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Get out. Go on, out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

i only like it on burgers.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

It's good on battered fish.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm happy with it on salad


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

or in the potato salad, bloody hell!!! with litres of wine vinegar and olive oil!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

vinegar goes with anything.........


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

yeah, ice salad, lettuce, potatoes, corn, peas, beans....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Hell yeah. When you've eaten the meat or what ever and you ALWAYS have that large pile of rice left over, douse in in vinegar. Delicious 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

my next dish: Goat Cheese with Foccacia and Corn flooded with vinegar.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 25, 2005)

Last thing I ate? Food.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Food eh? Makes a change from the normal cocktail of.....no I wont go there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 25, 2005)

cheese and bacon pasty.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

BBQ chicken


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

That Schnitzel stuff up there Pisis looks really good.

I just ate Leberkaese and Nurnberger Brat Wursts with Scharfen Senf.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 25, 2005)

Peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwich. Mmmmm...raspberry jam.  
Washed it down with orange Gatorade.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

Gatorade sounds good right now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Lemon Herbal Tea


----------



## Hot Space (Jul 25, 2005)

My snot.............I didn't have a Mars Bar handy  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 25, 2005)

Mmmmm, chewy.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

Chili Lime chicken, cooked to just the right crispness on the BBQ, by your truly. While I was BBQing, the wife whipped together a side dish with spinach, potato, tomato and pine nuts marinated in a yummy lemon garlic sauce. No vampires in our casa tonight!


----------



## Crazy (Jul 26, 2005)

Coconut shrimp, noodles, garlic biscuits, french fries, and flat diet pop

yumm


----------



## plan_D (Jul 26, 2005)

More food.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 26, 2005)

Cinnamon bagles with cream cheese!


----------



## Hot Space (Jul 26, 2005)

.............more snot. I still haven't been to the local store yet  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

ummm, chicken, mushy peas and potato waffles........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

Yet more food.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 27, 2005)

You must be getting awfully sick of that by now, eh?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

Nah, I'll probably stop eating it in 70 years or so.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

ham, chips and peas, and some of the ham is still stuck in my teath..........


----------



## Pisis (Jul 28, 2005)

pickled mushrooms with bread and orange juice... also still did not go to the store yet...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

pasta, beans and sausages......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Jam Doughnut...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 28, 2005)

2 burgers with mustard


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

A square of Lindt 85% cocoa chocolate- heaven in a square!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn it them things are gorgeous. In France, they have the 90% stuff. That, is f*cking nirvana


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow!
Stop me drooling!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

MY God...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

or you could just go eat coco beans


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Excuse my whilst I use the lavatory.

(If you hanker after sound effects, then grab a pot of Swarfega and then put two fingers into it with a thrusting motion, repeatedly.)


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Niiiice


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Alternatively...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

i'm not even gona try that.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Its not wrong, its just me talking.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

i don't believe you one bit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

No seriously! It is! I stake my steak on it.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 29, 2005)

Roast beef with lettuce, onion, and mayo sub sandwich! I wish I brought the other half with me to my father's though. D:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

pancake!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Frosted Shreddies with extra sugar on. Dont ask why


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 29, 2005)

I know why! Because lots of sugar is good of course! (I'm probably wrong.  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

That probably is why


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 29, 2005)

Yay! I think I need sugar now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

muashy peas, beef, potatoes and pasta.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Warm Bread rolls followed buy a whole 2 litre bottle of water....yum!


Then give into your cravings Pips! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

Just ate an English Muffin and some sliced Deli Turkey...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 29, 2005)

4 Chocolate spread sandwiches


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 29, 2005)

A bowl of clam chowder. Very clammy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Just about to have some Tomato soup for my tea...Yum 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 29, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> ...a whole 2 litre bottle of water.



Just water ?...and that much.? ..hmmm...outstanding.

If I dont have a good glass of red wine in the strong meals, I simply cannot eat.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 29, 2005)

Blueberries!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > ...a whole 2 litre bottle of water.
> ...



Yeah, I get through a whole lot of water 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2005)

i'm the same, only stupid people let me have any of their drinks at school, i alsways drink the whole lot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Bread Rolls


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Home made Thuringer Bratwurst and some pork steaks marinated in garlic. HMMM was great.


----------



## Erich (Jul 31, 2005)

Barbecued chicken sandwich hot off our grill.............geez and it is already past 90F at 1.45 pm ! anyway it was good........ !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Damn that sandwich sounds good.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

I had some Prawn Cocktail crisps.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2005)

Pineapple with Ice Cream


----------



## Pisis (Jul 31, 2005)

Uhmmm... I've not eated properly for some two or three days, since there's only some shit left in the fridge and I get the salary just tommorow - then I go to buy a lot of yummies! Yeah... my mouth is full of spits when I only close my eyes and think about that full lines in the hypermarket...


----------



## Erich (Jul 31, 2005)

Shit in the fridge Pisis ?  that's gotta taste pretty bad......  

just starting up a nice couple pieces of wheat berry bread/toast with butter/Ollalie berry jam


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jul 31, 2005)

Peanut Butter / Chocolate Ice Cream. :3


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 31, 2005)

Cold leftover pizza. Extra cheese.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

pancake, again...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Cheerios...There's a whole lotta good in those little O's! 

(Sorry, im required by my sponsor to plug their product.)


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 1, 2005)

Pasta with some kind of sauce with onions in it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Meatballs and Rice. Except there was too much rice


----------



## Erich (Aug 1, 2005)

Berry cream cheese bagel and one of our Rariton Rose peaches, a white peach and as sweet as nectar


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

a cream rasbery turnover........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, finally went to the store, so with my father we coocked (and then ate):

-Spicy schnitzels with pommes frites and ketchup
-Beer
-Ice salad with olives
-Chips
-Long "horn" pepperonis
-Ice cream
-Peanuts

...and I think I'll open some sort of yummie for the evening newspapers.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, I'm starting to get my lost weight back - my Brunch:



...I'll have to go to gym tommorrow, since my belly is getting bigger...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Enchiladas


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Antibiotics for my infected toe.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

It probably wouldn't be infected if you'd keep it out of your mouth.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Or if I could be bothered to change my socks more often


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 5, 2005)

Lovely!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

Roast Beef Roll Ups.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Antibiotics, again


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

Take some sugar with it for a bit of variety. 

*breaks into song*
_"Well a spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down, helps the medicine go down..."_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

A spoonful of sugar is probably what caused my toe to be bad in the first place


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

Then stop sticking your toes in it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

But it feels so good


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

Freak.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

You're just lucky my cam isnt working, otherwise i'd inundate you with pictures of it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

You're not the only one with a camera. Remember that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Do your worst.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah, you'd love that wouldn't ya?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

Doener Kebap with feta cheese, lettuce, and sauce.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Skittles. Taste the rainbow!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

I tasted the rainbow once. Tasted like shit.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 7, 2005)

Chicken Schnitzel, Pommes Frites, Ketchup, Tomato Salad

...

Leftover Pizza, Icesalad, Peanuts, Chocholate

...

Spargel Butter, White Bread

...

bathroom


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Prawn Cocktail Crisps


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

An ice cube. It was good. I think I'll have another.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

BBQ chicken


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

Damn you eat a lot Pisis.

I just got done eating Lamb Steaks. I have to go to work in a couple of minutes, have a night flight tonight.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

I havent eaten a thing today. I only just got up at half 12


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah I got up pretty late too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

I was up pretty late lastnight watching Born On the 4th of July. Good film.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah I lilked that one. I had dancing lessons late last night and now I have to fly tonight.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Ah I feel much better now after getting some toasted rolls inside me.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Damn you eat a lot Pisis.



Nah, I allways post it for the whole day or so.  

Last day: 

-Brunch: Chicken China Food
-Snack: Carrot Salami
-Dinner: Cheddar Cheese, Mozzarela, Tomato, Basilico, Spargel, Olives, White Bread, Peanuts, Home Made Tsatsiki

Today:

-Breakfast: České buchtičky s povidly (Czech old speciality - a sort of small pies with a plum cream called "povidla" (damsoncheese?) inside.)
-Snack: Leftover Tsatsiki


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

I just had Fish and Chips i Launceston Award winning fish and chips shop...Damn nice...Now eating Polo's 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

You mean the candies? I eat Chips - but the Crisps.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2005)

A bacon and egg sandwich. Boy, am I gonna be gassy later! 
Actually, I think it's starting already.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Yup - the mint with the hole!

Yeah, our chips are cooked in beef dripping. They're so delicious! Much better than the fries you get in McDonalds, Burger King etc


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

fortunately the internet isn't on a such good level to transfer smells.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

For the best fries, in the Southwest US, there is a place called In and Out Burger. They are the best! Had some on sunday myself. I'm sure Joe remembers IN and Out. Yummy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmmm, my desk is a bit messy...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

A pack of green olives "La Umbreteňa". Yummsalty!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

Gotta go and cook some dinner tonight. I think I will make soem tuna fish casserole.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Ham and Pineapple Pizza with cold chicken as a side dish, washed down with Apple and Mango J2O. Just the thing for a summers evening 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

Well made some soup for my wife who is sick and then I settled for a couple of Ham, Bologni, and Cheese sandwiches. MMM


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2005)

Kedgeree made with smoked haddock a fresh baked petit pain and a couple of class of Chillien Chardonay noshalicious.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

That sounds good.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2005)

My own "Pisiso Mexicano" recipe. You need: 

-4 Tesco Burgers
-A can of red kidney beans
-1 onion
- salt, pepper
-1 dose of Canton sauce (mine was Uncle Ben's)
-ketchup

Get the oil on the pan, fry the burgers for a few minutes, then add cut circles of onion, kidney beans with ketchup and salt and pepper and fry it until the burgers are ready. When you're about to take the whole mix out, add the Canton sauce and rest it for 1-2 minutes. Then serve with white bread. Bon Apetit! 

More I had Chinese Spicy Soup, Chinese Sechuan Chicken with Rice and now I'm gonna make Avocado Paste.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

I am not fond of spicy things. Dont like the burning feeling.


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2005)

Its was yummy Adler nice light Pilua rice with lots of tumeric, flaked smoked haddock peas and quatered hard boiled eggs served with a nice crisp salad, Having India as part of the empire certainly had some advantages  its not spicy at all more of a Paella really the tumeric justs adds colour


----------



## JCS (Aug 10, 2005)

I just broke my old taco eating record of 10 and raised my record to 13  Now to try for 15 next time


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2005)

Shepards Pie and then some Trifle mmm


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2005)

the avocado was good though


----------



## Erich (Aug 10, 2005)

cheese cake with Ollalie berries and a sweet kiss from the Mrs..........yummie !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

I had some Cheesy chips and nuggets from the local chicken joint in town...trouble is its run by a load of Turks who dont speak a word of English so it takes 5 mins to get your order across.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

Potatos with corn, bacon, and cheese.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2005)

A banana.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

Tell the truth, what did you do with that bananna?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2005)

Can't say. There are children listening.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm yeah that tastes good!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2005)

Five Wursts with Mustard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2005)

Peanut butter and banana sandwich.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2005)

Pizza, Vimto and a bag of nuts..... aren't I a great cook?!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2005)

Strawberries, rasberries, trifle and ice cream


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

You're about as a good a cook as I am well spoken...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Been up for 4 hours and I havent eaten a thing. Go me


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

a salty fish


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

2 baguette rolls, cheese and biscuits...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

Ham, Cheese, and Mushroom Omlet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Beef flavour crisps.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

wurst with mustard


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

another one


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

yet more wursts with mustard


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

Im fixing to walk down the street and eat some Italian with my wife.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

bon apetit then


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes I am looking foward to it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope he's tender (the Italian). 

AHH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!! Jesus, how can I be so damn funny?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2005)

Why did I see that one coming?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I hope he's tender (the Italian).
> 
> AHH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!! Jesus, how can I be so damn funny?



I always knew Adler wanted to eat me


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

more salty fish


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

paprika, camémbert, apple, carrot, paprika crisps, ice salad with italian oil&vinegar


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

human flesh    
im a canibal


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

No CC you are already too old, your not tender eneogh.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

ariel81 said:


> human flesh
> im a canibal


Well then you'll fit right in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I just ate some good German pork steaks marinated in onions and zigeuner sauces and a good 1 meter German wurst that I grilled. On the side my wife made a great salad with feta cheese broken up in it and some Calamari that she fried up as well as some smoked salmon. Needless to say I am stuffed.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 13, 2005)

now my bag of nuts for breakfast no longer seems interesting  
or does it??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Nuts heheheheheheheheh


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Tee-hee! She said nuts!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Cripps, you eat testickles? Another cannibal here!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

I eat anti-caughing Eucalyptus Candies - I got probably Angynum Pectoris... I also eat Antibiothics each 12 hours.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Druggie!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Now a Tantum Lemon with hydrochloridum... Chemistry rules


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

if he eats testickles he's probably gay


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

it's she


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

- 2 harsh herrings with 3 buns
- sardelle-paste with bread


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

A buddy of mine from Oklahoma eats bulls testicals and he is far form gay. As a matter of fact his wife looks like Anna Kournikova.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

it was a joke,in argentina they eat also,they call it creadilla


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I personally would not eat it, but that is just my view.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

me either,but im diying for a 1 kilo steak,hummmmmmm,next weak


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I am having a good 2lb, 2 inch thick Porter House. Nothing is better than a Porter House.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

then you vae to travle to argentina,there is cheap and excelent,me,im going next week,a whole month of eating,smoking grass and fucking girls with my israeli army stories   8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Well you do that.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Hope with more then just your stories.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Chicken Schnitzel chopped to noodles, with Pfeferling mushrooms fried on Teflon pan and eatin in front of "The Blair Witch" - it's a shitty movie but sometimes thrilling.


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 13, 2005)

Gonna start in 2 minutes to cook a carbonara, the wife claims to be on diet and tonight I can cook the crap for myself. 
Yes, at midnight, 'cause today I had to stay on fruits and snacks 
what a life !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Beer. Good ol' locally brewed Nova Scotian stout.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 14, 2005)

the stories is more than enough to score    

chicken schnitzel??basic food here,no,thanks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

That sounds really good pisis what you are eating.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

ariel81 said:


> the stories is more than enough to score
> 
> chicken schnitzel??basic food here,no,thanks



Even before I got married I never had to use any of Military war stories to get laid. As a matter of fact I have found that most "real" woman dont really care about that stuff. It is only like that in movies.

Schnitzel is awesome, especially with the Jaeger Sauce.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Adler, talking of food, I heard that there is this German chocolate called Scho-kol-lah that was enjoyed by all German forces and even by the Allies when they captured or exchanged some. 

Is this still made today?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks! 

I have about 5 cans of Pfeferlinge from Germany.

Here's a quick recipe:

Schnitzel - chop to small noodles, add 1/2 of can of Pfeferlingen, grill spices and mix together by hands in a bowl --> hop it to a hot pan, until the meat is chubby --> add 2-3 small spoons of flour, 1 of salt --> boil 10 dcl of water with bouillon and pour it onto the meat --> let for 3-5 minutes on a small fire --> hop it to a plate and you can eat it with bread, potateos or rice. It's really quick and yummy! Add a pair of candles and serve it in a romantic way and be sure you gonna 'be laid' by your girl. 

Today I'm preparing another Schnitzel (the with the egg/flour/chop "coat", lemon and potatoes), my grandma is returning from Moravia and I want to surprise her!


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 14, 2005)

I think Schnitzel is even better when wrapped in foil and eaten cold as picnic food.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 14, 2005)

You go on many picnics then Med?

I have just had .... Egg, Chips and Beans. Reet good stuff


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 14, 2005)

Watermelon !
Ice-cold watermelon is the best thing in the world after you've been 3 hours at 41C !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I am not sure med. I can ask around.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

Chicken Schnitzel with Pommes Frites (French Fries) and Ketchup,
Avocado Paste with Withe Bread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I am eating Cheez-Its right now.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 14, 2005)

my neigbhour,it mas yummy


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 14, 2005)

You ate your neighbour? (Ftfftffttffffttth!)


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 14, 2005)

yeah,meat is scarce here and expensive,my neigbhour was free of charge


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Okay


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 14, 2005)

turkey was my laste meal,the most common thing here,toguether with chicken


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

My wife likes to make too much Chicken, so when I cook I like to make Seafood which is my real passion.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 14, 2005)

Mussels are great - in a bloody great pot with white wine gravy. I always drink the gravy as well - not wasting that, mop it right up with rye bread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes that is the best way to eat it. I love dipping baguette into the sauce and soaking it up!


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 14, 2005)

That's the rules - they just have to be followed. You can always find a mussle that you missed for a bonus as well!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Do you eat them with a fork or do you eat it the right way by using a shell that does not have a muscle in it as a pincher type fork?


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 14, 2005)

With a fork I'm afraid - I haven't heard about using an empty mussle shell before. Sounds a much easier way!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah take out the mussle of one of the shells without breaking the halfs apart and use it like a pincher or a pair of plyers to eat the rest of the muscles. It is the traditional way to eat them. Loads of fun too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Parmigiano said:


> Watermelon !
> Ice-cold watermelon is the best thing in the world after you've been 3 hours at 41C !


Hey, me too. It wasn't 41C today, but it was still good watermelon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

Doener Kebab


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, seafood is great!!! I'd cry for Fried Calamari, Mussles, Shrimps...

I ate an own-picked Mushroom Soup.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 16, 2005)

Macdonalds cheese burger ( yummy...ages since I had one... )


----------



## Pisis (Aug 16, 2005)

-the rest of the Mushrooms soup
-Tortellinni with Parmigiano cheese, Tomato Polpa, Wongole (Muscles) and Pesto
-0,5 l beer


----------



## Pisis (Aug 18, 2005)

I amde a special meal for my girlfriend's vacation return: Shark steaks with mushroom and vegetable sauce and potatoes. It was great! She said it was like from some fish restaurants. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2005)

What kind of shark was it, and how did you prepare it? I'm just curious because I've tried Mako and it tasted awful.  
I'm not sure how they cooked it, I can't remember. I think it was broiled.


----------



## Erich (Aug 19, 2005)

Fish all kinds = grill it !

Salmon especially....

just had some Bishof's Brot mit a wonderful German Spätlese Weisse wein von Zilliken.

Crippen I wonder how English McDonalds compares with the US ? Danish burgers- Mikie D's are puke...........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> What kind of shark was it, and how did you prepare it? I'm just curious because I've tried Mako and it tasted awful.
> I'm not sure how they cooked it, I can't remember. I think it was broiled.



I dunno cuz i threw out the sack yet... I forgot the name but some kinda shark that is overreproduced, said the writings on the pack. 

I normally took it out from the freezer --> it was 2 halves with a cut backbone and with skin --> I put it into a plastic bowl, flaked it with salt, pepper and fish grill spices --> heated up a pan with small amount of oil on it --> inserted cut onions, champignons mushrooms and leek --> inserted the meat and fried until the meat became slightly gold (originally it is yellowish-white) --> then we ate it. It was really yummy! I like to experiment in the recent times. Allways when I'm cooking (which is very frequently last two months, cuz I have holidays) I experiment. Three days ago I was cooking chicken legs in sweet-sour sauce - I have saliva drooling out of my mouth even when I'm thinking of that great taste...... I love cooking!  

Today update:

Egg mix with champignons and leek
Noodle soup
Czech stinky cheese _Romadur_
A whole pack of triangle cheese _Happy Cow_
a paprika
6x a carrot
garlic chips
red kidney benas with vinegar, salt and sugar - somewhat a poor salad

...and still hungry


----------



## Pisis (Aug 21, 2005)

Sour soup
Maultaschen
Tomato salad


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 21, 2005)

Ohhh, you _know_ what goes into those McDonalds burgers. I avoid such places like the plague.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 21, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Ohhh, you _know_ what goes into those McDonalds burgers. I avoid such places like the plague.



Med if you ate my cooking hon, McDonalds would be the least of your problems. Trust me that is true... my daughter said the other night mmm! burnt fish fingers yum!!

I ate a pizza earlier and I am just drinking Guinness and black ( trying to put weight on (there mustn't be alot of cals in burnt food  ).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2005)

ummmmmm, a pork pie, i love pork pies!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 21, 2005)

Lasagne .....out of a box and into the microwave.....I would make someone lucky man a wonderful wife, dont cha think? 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

a tin of easyJet mints


----------



## Crippen (Aug 22, 2005)

sounds risky CC.... Easy Jet mints!


Toast....A little bit of Toast!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Its a very impresive tin that contains them though!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

Coffee and a smoke. Again.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 22, 2005)

Whoa, own picked funghi!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Skittles.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

6 hot bread rolls stuffed with marge


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

3 hot bread rolls  You're twice the bread roll eater ill ever be.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

Thankyou Thankyou


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 22, 2005)

crippen said:


> I would make someone lucky man a wonderful wife, dont cha think?



yes, me 

and part of an apple.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

easyJet mints again


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 22, 2005)

still on the mints egh


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah, I only ate 4 and I feel like putting a homemade soup on the menu


----------



## Pisis (Aug 22, 2005)

homemade potatoe&mushroom soup, "Blaťácký Gold" cheese and a salad...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Fruit Pastilles..


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

A massive Chinese


----------



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2005)

that just didnt sound right Mos.

I had a Curry three hours ago and it is still eating my insides.... no heating required tonight in the house of the Cripps


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2005)

i'm currently eating fish and chips........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Warm Bread Rolls


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 24, 2005)

Ready Salted crisps down the Tem


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Coco Pops. Next on my agenda: Wash and get dressed (In balsamic vinegar, hopefully!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

an apple.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

White Chocolate...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

I haven't had white choclate in ages! In fact, the last time I had white choclate was two years ago just before the Doncaster basketball finals - lots of energy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

I prefer Dark Chocolate Myself, but if I buy that my dad eats it all. Seeing as he doesnt like white chocolate, I buy that instead


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

I love white choclate but I don't eat choclate that often. My brother's girlfriend has bought a 1kg bar of Dairy Milk - so me thinks I'm goin' to eat a lot of that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

i like white chocolate...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Im now eating a Choc. buttons yoghurt, which is pretty much just melted chocolate. Im dipping the white choc in it....


----------



## zerum (Aug 27, 2005)

Whale-steak,with vegetables and potatoes and a good wine.
Life can be wonderfull sometime.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

a cornetto...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

A Bic Biro


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

Seafood chowder.  
The real kind, not that canned garbage.


----------



## me262 (Aug 27, 2005)

how about some beef tonge?
yummy!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Marks % Spencer Curiously Strong Mints washed down with some Orginal flavour Lucozade. A healthy, nutritious breakfast!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

It'll get you going I suppose.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Hell yeah. I found myself headbanging to "You've Lost That Loving Feeling"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

Crank up that Rubberhead song I uploaded in the other thread.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

I did!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

Ha!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

an apple...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Burgers...Jeez I havent eatn since half 5 

"Goodbye Rubberhead, so long boob"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 29, 2005)

It's stupid, but catchy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2005)

Hell yeah


----------



## Pisis (Aug 30, 2005)

wursts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Yeah, seafood is great!!! I'd cry for Fried Calamari, Mussles, Shrimps...
> 
> I ate an own-picked Mushroom Soup.



That is all I ate while I was in the Carribean all last week.

Last thing I ate today was Pizza.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Corn Flakes.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 31, 2005)

about 4,5 litres of beer last night...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

Tomato Soup.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 1, 2005)

China Food
Mandels (I'm not sure about this one in English...)
Boiled Corn 2x


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Nothing so far today. Waiting for me mum to get back from Tescos so she can do my lunch


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Nothing yet but I am fixing to eat some Saurkraut and Nurnberger Bratwursts as soon as my wife is done cooking it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Ham and Cheese rolls, a Jam Doughnut, Coke, White Chocolate, A Packet of Skittle and some Orange Juice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Very nutritious.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Yep!  And I have Pizza for tea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

You drink Pizza as tea!

Im kidding I know what you are talking about.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

No, you were right the first time!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Now I am speechless.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 1, 2005)

the rest of the leftover china food
strawberries


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

So~Be fruit punch , just came home from a 35 mile hard ride.

CC do you know the unit of Fw's captured by the Soviets ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Nope sadly not.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2005)

JG 51. IV./JG 51 was equipped with the Dora which really surprised many Soviet flyers....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

I can see how that would.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Oct 21, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> MichaelHenley said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon eggs is nice 2. btw, did I tell nE of u guys that I'm going to Europe over the Xmas Hols?
> ...


My family's going 2 London for a week, Paris for a week, Rome for a week, then we'll be going back to England to tour the countryside. We'll Be staying at York over christmas. Tell me, Does anyone know if it snows in york?

Oh, and for the food...
Poached eggs on toast, and some sorta frittata


----------



## plan_D (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, it snows in York. Be sure to visit Jorvik - and York isn't the countryside ...although you have to drive through 'God's Country' to get to it. About 50 miles south of you, when you're in York, is where I live.


----------

